# Want a great breastpump...Ameda vs. Medela?



## SomedayMom

I am willing to pay whatever it takes to make sure I have a good one. I go back to work 2 days a week starting in March. He'll be 3 months old by then. I'll be able to come home at least once a day to feed him (lunch) but he'll need EBM for the other hours (he'll be here with the nanny from about 7:45 until just after 5 on those 2 days..) I'm a dentist, so I'll be pumping between patients and I need the easiest/best/fastest way to do it at work...

My bf suggested her Ameda (not sure what model...she said it was somewhere around $200)...others have reccommended the Pump in Style...Any preferences or anything I'm missing?


----------



## ShadowMom

You can't go wrong with the Pump In Style, in my opinion. I read www.epinions.com before I bought a pump, and the reviews there were helpful.


----------



## Dylan'sMom

I love my Pump in Style. I can dual pump in 15 to 20 minute sessions and keep working with my hands free bustier.


----------



## oohlalabags

i have a pump in style that i used very few times since all 3 of my kiddos have been lactose intolerant .. i've been hanging on to it but most likely if i have any more kiddos they will be as well ... if you want to buy it i'll sell it for $100 ... pm if so .. good luck


----------



## Jordansmommy

Love my PIS. Works great after 8 months. No complaints and the parts are sold everywhere around here so I never have to worry about ordering anything from the company directly.


----------



## LovinMyKids

I love my pump in Style too! I used it for as long as I could with my son, and I use it occasionally when I wake up with engorged boobs!


----------



## Joey'smom

I have the Ameda Purely Yours and have no problems with it. And I should know now that I'm pumping all the time! I would agree with the other posts though, that the PIS parts are easier to get, and there are more options.
But I like the way my PY is set up to keep the milk from getting in the tubes. (I don't know if Medela does that yet?)
If I were you I'd PM oohlalabags and buy hers for $100. You can't beat that deal!


----------



## ShadowMom

Erica - I don't believe that even the new Medela's are set up to prevent milk from backing up in the tubes.

If they could prevent milk from backing up in the tubes, how else could they lecture you about how you need to buy a brand new pump and not a used one?


----------



## pdxcdingmomma

Just my 2 cents - I've had and loved my Ameda Purely Yours for 2+ years. It's relatively quiet, has all the gizmos I need, is small & portable, powerful, and was affordable.

I was able to double-pump 8 oz. in about 15-20 min. when I was working.

And the hygienic issue was the winning factor for me - I can offer to let friends who can only afford a manual pump borrow it.

HTH!


----------



## Panserbjorne

I think it depends on your breasts. I've used both, and I notice that the Ameda horns are smaller than the PIS. I had more discomfort and lwss output with the ameda, but other people have had much different experiences. For larger nipples, I'd definitely go for a PIS.


----------



## pdxcdingmomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elisabeth*
I think it depends on your breasts. I've used both, and I notice that the Ameda horns are smaller than the PIS.

Oh, I'd never thought of that. I guess that would make a difference. For reference's sake, I'm rather small busted - I get up to maybe a full C cup when my milk first comes in after baby is born.









I guess that's why the Ameda works so well for me.


----------



## shelbean91

Both Medela and Ameda have larger horns you can buy if your nipples are larger than the horns they come with. They run about $10-20 for a replacement set.

I've used the Medela Lactina (rental, but similar to PIS, from what I've heard) and the Purely Yours and they were very similar in the amt of time and output I had. The major ups for the PY is the price, about $50-100 lower, IIRC and the milk can't flow back into the tubes and motor. A benefit of the PIS is if you want a small hand pump for certain occasions, the Medela Harmony parts are interchangable with the PIS.


----------



## CherylE

I have the Ameda Purely Yours and LOVE it! We are fortunate that there is a retailer of those pumps who can order/stock parts for me within walking distance. You can check with Ameda to find out where to get parts before buying if that might be an issue.

The Ameda is portable (it can run on batteries, electricity or you can get an adapter and pump in your car plugging in to the cigarette lighter), quiet, hygenic because of the menbranes that prevent milk backing up - I've had great results with it.

For reference - I also am small busted. Bf-ing twins I'm a B cup - probably was around a C when my milk came in. Normally an A.


----------



## SomedayMom

Thanks for all the info









Now I'm wondering...about breast/nipple size. I was a 36D to start, am already a 38F at 32 weeks pregnant









So...I have very large breasts, but my nipples are very small and flat (working on that flat part...and may need the pump to help me with that anyway as I've read)...

Would the Ameda likely still be more comfy for me...does the nipple size or breast size matter more?


----------



## mikeynabbysmommy

As far as I know, the larger pieces for the Purely yours are a little harder to come by then the Pump in Style ones. I am a D-DD depending on the day, and the regular PIS pieces work fine. but I have a friend who has the Ameda and had to upgrade because it was causing her some serious problems... cant remember what she said her prob was, but she went to the dr due to swelling and pain in her breast due to pumping with it


----------



## Sleepymama

I also have used both, but bought the ameda first before using the medela and wish I had gotten a PIS. The ameda horns are really hard plastic, not soft like the medela horns and I had a lot of chaffing (I EPed from DS's birth-6 weeks). Also, there are a lot more parts to clean because of the way the ameda vacuum pieces fit in. I think the suction on the PIS is a little better as well. That said, anyone want to trade??


----------



## marisa724

I have the Ameda. My mother got it for me; she is a LC at a large hospital nearby and actually switched their contract to Hollister because she liked their pumps (and their service) better than Medela.

I have large breasts (G-H now) but small nipples and have never had any trouble at all. I also like that the milk never gets into the tubing, of all the complaints my pumping friends have that's one of the biggest.


----------



## SarahK

I've never used an Ameda, so I can't compare. I did use a Lactina in the hospital and have a PIS--and I rented a Lactina for a month when I needed a stronger pump. I liked that the kit I was given by the hospital LC was interchangeable with my home PIS...so that gave me additional horns and bottles to use at home. When I have baby #2 I plan on asking the hospital LC for another "free" kit.

The PIS has worked really well for me. Although I am a SAHM, I do use my pump quite frequently to keep my supply up--right now I'm using it for about two hours a day (yes, hours!) and it is holding up great! A few months ago the suction stopped working and I called Medela and they overnight mailed me the new part (for free) and I thought that was great.

I've never seen the milk backing up in the tubes of my PIS, but I suppose there could be microscopic droplets of milk that are getting in there...but I haven't noticed any milk in there.

I bought mine on ebay using BIN for under $180 and it was brand-new and factory sealed.


----------

